# Melbourne Cup 2008 - Who are you backing?



## agro (29 October 2008)

i like mad rush - oliver, came home hard in the caufield..

efficient also for a 2nd cup maybe?


----------



## ROE (29 October 2008)

agro said:


> i like mad rush - oliver, came home hard in the caufield..
> 
> efficient also for a 2nd cup maybe?




I'm backing tabcorp


----------



## fimmwolf (29 October 2008)

I'll back "All The Good"


----------



## sammy84 (29 October 2008)

agro said:


> efficient also for a 2nd cup maybe?




Scratched


----------



## jersey10 (29 October 2008)

i'm with agro.  $20 on the snout of Mad Rush.  Got it at 11-1 an hour before the Caulfield Cup run.


----------



## Gundini (29 October 2008)

Had a look this morning and have it down to these guys and girls in no particular order:

Zarita
Gallopin
Profound Beaty
Prized Lady
Barbaricus
Mad Rush
Viewed
Ice Chariot

And even then will probably miss the winner and placings...


----------



## sammy84 (29 October 2008)

Mad rush did look very good. Hard to look past ALL THE GOOD however, he had a great run in the caulfield cup and alot, also I think Saeed Bin Suroor would have sent his best down now, he must be sick of losing.


----------



## Prospector (29 October 2008)

Are any jockeys wearing PINK 

It bothers my 'self proclaimed' race expert son that a couple of years ago I picked a rank outsider, and as I was going to Hong Kong that day, asked him to put $20 on a win for the horse in stall 13 I think it was.  He decided to follow suit.  I thought no more about it until I landed in Hong Kong and at the airport decided to see who had won -    Some nice spending money for me in Ladies Market.

Next year we are off to the Maldives so has to be Maldivian!


----------



## Gundini (29 October 2008)

Here is a nice link, with a formguide, for those who are fascinated by the race as I am.   

http://melbournecup.racingandsports.com.au/melbourne-cup.asp


----------



## Nyden (29 October 2008)

ALL THE GOOD
*ZIPPING *
MAD RUSH
*PROFOUND BEAUTY *
*GALLOPIN *

Bold is where my money will be


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 October 2008)

Not normally on the Gee's, exception is Melb cup day and its always a last minute thing, go on the form on the day...

There's always a syndicate going on somewhere and the 1st 2nd 3rd get the winnings.

Have yet to see a syndicate that pays for 3rd last 2nd last and last, now thats diff


----------



## adobee (29 October 2008)

Someone picked the trifecta last year didnt they ????
Was the NYDEN ??


----------



## Real1ty (29 October 2008)

Barbaricus

Came from the extreme outside gate, sat 3-4 wide throughout the first half of the race, worked hard to get to the front and fought on well in the straight to finish third by 1.2 lengths.

Problem is he is 28th in order, so probably won't get a start.


----------



## BradK (29 October 2008)

Trifecta: 

1. Mad Rush
2. Obama elected president
3. .5 interest rate cut 

BRING ON next Tuesday! 

Brad


----------



## Nyden (29 October 2008)

adobee said:


> Someone picked the trifecta last year didnt they ????
> Was the NYDEN ??




I think (could be wrong) I got 1st, 2nd, and 4th - so nearly, but not quite  Someone else may have though.

Reality, I was very impressed with Barbaricus as well -  but I question as to whether or not it'll last.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2008)

Gundini said:


> Here is a nice link, with a formguide, for those who are fascinated by the race as I am.
> 
> http://melbournecup.racingandsports.com.au/melbourne-cup.asp




Nice find...been looking for an online form guide.

Once u get past the top 10 there's a big drop in quality....the foreigners don't
look that good, no big standout performances, no standouts in the whole field.

Ill go the Kiwis

C'EST LA GUERRE (NZ)
NOM DU JEU (NZ)
MASTER O'REILLY (NZ)
RED RULER (NZ)


----------



## Hawkeye (29 October 2008)

Hard to go past Septimus in this one - by far the best horse over the journey...making upthe numbers will be Mad Rush and Ice Chariot...Alessandro Volta to go hard early but fade coming into the straight.

...and for Prospector - Baughurst, Yellowstone and Get Up Jude jockeys will all be wearing PINK


----------



## cuttlefish (29 October 2008)

This is sacrilege.  Thou shalt _not_ know the name of any horse riding in the melbourne cup until the day of the cup.  Though shalt then spend the first hour of the day in serious study of the form guide before deciding to bet on the favourite, and the second hour of the day trying to remember how to fill in a win/place bet TAB form.  Any remaining time is then spent in the TAB queue or posturing as an expert to any late comers.

Though shalt reward yourself for the mornings efforts by getting sozzled at work while waiting for the race, lamenting loudly when the carefully selected favourite doesn't cross the line first, and spending the remainder of the afternoon in a pub.

(this is the non-Victoria version of Melbourne cup day which is technically a working day).


----------



## Gundini (29 October 2008)

Maybe for you cuttlefish, but day off for me!

In fact, I have always had the MC off. 

Big Fan!


----------



## white_crane (30 October 2008)

adobee said:


> Someone picked the trifecta last year didnt they ????
> Was the NYDEN ??




*Raises hand.  I did! 



cuttlefish said:


> This is sacrilege.  Thou shalt _not_ know the name of any horse riding in the melbourne cup until the day of the cup.  Though shalt then spend the first hour of the day in serious study of the form guide before deciding to bet on the favourite, and the second hour of the day trying to remember how to fill in a win/place bet TAB form.  Any remaining time is then spent in the TAB queue or posturing as an expert to any late comers.




And this was pretty much how it happened too, except I was on holidays at the time, I deliberately didn't back the favourite and I spent half the day at the pub having a good day.


----------



## nick2fish (30 October 2008)

Ice Chariot for me ....I like Mad Rush but I never back anything under 10 bucks in  the cup to win. Thats is probably why I have never won one YET Caulfield and Moonee Valley usually find the form horses and Ice Chariot had a good run in both, plus you can get 60 to one on


----------



## joeyjoejoe (30 October 2008)

hi guys,

long time punter, novice share trader here.

in the caulfield cup i had all the good $50/1 and barbaricus $151/1 in my trifecta

but i didnt have the horse than ran 2nd ...nom de ju  ($26/1)!

missed out on trifecta paying 70k

heres my tip in the melb cup

take septimus stand out with every other non AU horse for 2nd and 3rd (there should be about 10)


if you take it for $90 it will give u 100% assuming there at 10 other no au runners .. (at most)

u can expect a collect of between 2 and 10k depending on who fills the minors..

ENJOY!...... PS. if ur in NSW ......dont do this bet! cause ull be taking money from my Dividend.. lol


another way to have fun and get trifecta pick 3 horses u think can run a place.. and if two of them come in u get trifecta if all 3 come in .. u get trifecta three times

just fill out three tickets

F/1,2,3/1,2,3

1,2,3/F/1,2,3

1,2,3/1,2,3/F

so that way if 2/3 your horses come in u get trifecta allowing for one horse to come in a "upset ur trifecta"


----------



## Prospector (30 October 2008)

Apparently Canberra has a PH for the Melbourne Cup, but the locals dont like it because it means they end up spending time with the family (work is shut!) rather than enjoy the long and boozy work-related Melbourne Cup lunches!  And restaurants charge more because it is a PH!  And the place isnt geared to Melbourne Cup functions like Victoria is.

Where did I get Maldivian running


----------



## nulla nulla (30 October 2008)

A horse? - don't take it seriously


----------



## spooly74 (30 October 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> hi guys,
> 
> long time punter, novice share trader here.
> 
> ...




Apparently O'Brien is worried that the ground might be a bit hard for his runners. If it gets a bit of rain, I`d agree, Septimus should hack it up.


----------



## MRC & Co (30 October 2008)

Prospector said:


> Apparently Canberra has a PH for the Melbourne Cup, but the locals dont like it because it means they end up spending time with the family (work is shut!)




lol, hardly.  The booze is consumed tripple time!

On the Cup note, who is the horse coming out from NZ, with a jockey being bought in from HK?


----------



## Prospector (30 October 2008)

Newport?


----------



## Ashsaege (30 October 2008)

My money is currently on Largo Lad for a win (odds are 81 to 1).
It needs to win on Saturday to qualify for the Melb Cup. It has a strong winning chance in the Saab Quality Gr3 and has a different jockey too now... D Oliver!

I haven't worked out my Trifecta or First 4 yet.... Melb cup is the hardest race to pick!!! too much quality


----------



## MRC & Co (30 October 2008)

Prospector said:


> Newport?




From NZ with a jockey being bought out from HK specifically for the race?


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

Can I short a horse? hehe...


----------



## robert toms (30 October 2008)

joeyjoejoe...I am not much into the horses these days but I did watch the Caulfield Cup...the one that impressed me was Barbaricus...drew the outside barrier and was five wide for a lot of the way...and finished a reasonable third...was not fading out too much.Easy to follow a grey in the field.
Do you give it any chance...or was that a fluke never to be repeated!


----------



## agro (31 October 2008)

robert toms said:


> joeyjoejoe...I am not much into the horses these days but I did watch the Caulfield Cup...the one that impressed me was Barbaricus...drew the outside barrier and was five wide for a lot of the way...and finished a reasonable third...was not fading out too much.Easy to follow a grey in the field.
> Do you give it any chance...or was that a fluke never to be repeated!




fluke

does anyone know when the form is out? like which jockey is riding who?


----------



## Gundini (1 November 2008)

Here is the final field with barrier positions:

7-03.00 EMIRATES MELBOURNE CUP (3200 METRES)
Of $5500000 and $150000 trophies. 1st $3300000 and trophies of $125000 to owner $10000 to trainer $10000 to jockey $5000 to strapper, 2nd $835000, 3rd $420000, 4th $220000, 5th $150000, 6th $115000, 7th $115000, 8th $115000, 9th $115000, 10th $115000.
(GROUP 1).
No Allowances for apprentices. Field Limit: 24 
No Horse Trainer Jockey Barrier Weight Penalty Handicapper
Rating 
1 SEPTIMUS (IRE) Aidan O'Brien Johnny Murtagh 10 58.5 122 
2 MASTER O'REILLY (NZ) Danny O'Brien Vlad Duric 6 55 114 
3 HONOLULU (IRE) Aidan O'Brien Colm O'Donoghue 24 54.5 1.0 115 
4 C'EST LA GUERRE (NZ) John Sadler Brett Prebble 5 54 108 
5 NOM DU JEU (NZ) Murray Baker Jeff Lloyd 1 54 112 
6 YELLOWSTONE (IRE) Jane Chapple-Hyam John F Egan 12 54 110 
7 ZIPPING John Sadler Danny Nikolic 16 54 115 
8 MAD RUSH (USA) Luca Cumani Damien Oliver 4 53.5 112 
9 ICE CHARIOT Ron Maund Michael Rodd 22 53 109 
10 VIEWED Bart Cummings Blake Shinn 9 53 107 
11 LITTORIO Nigel Blackiston Steven King 17 52.5 112 
12 BAUER (IRE) Luca Cumani Corey Brown 13 52 1.0 106 
13 BOUNDLESS (NZ) Stephen Mckee Greg Childs 20 52 106 
14 GALLOPIN (NZ) Danny O'Brien James Winks 21 52 1.0 107 
15 GUYNO (NZ) Lou Luciani Craig Newitt 8 52 101 
16 ZARITA (NZ) Pat Hyland Dwayne Dunn 7 52 110 
17 NEWPORT Paul Perry Chris Symons 15 51.5 1.5 105 
18 PROFOUND BEAUTY (IRE) Dermot K Weld Glen Boss 2 51.5 108 
19 RED LORD Anthony Cummings Nicholas Hall (a) 14 51.5 104 
20 VAREVEES (GB) Richard Gibson Craig Williams 23 51.5 105 
21 PRIZE LADY (NZ) Graeme Sanders Mark Sweeney 18 51 104 
22 ALESSANDRO VOLTA (GB) Aidan O'Brien Wayne Lordan 11 50.5 115 
23 BARBARICUS Danny O'Brien Stephen Baster 3 50.5 104 
24 MOATIZE Bart Cummings Clare Lindop 19 50 100


----------



## Gundini (1 November 2008)

Mad Rush in 4 (Oliver is a bit of a star at this game)

Profound Beauty in 2 (Weld is a canny trainer who knows how to snag this race)

Barbaricus in 3 (Smiley Baster has been here before as well) 


Very nice draws for these three!


----------



## Prospector (2 November 2008)

Go Clare!


----------



## Gundini (2 November 2008)

Prospector said:


> Go Clare!




Agree!

Definately have to throw in both Bart Cummings horses...


----------



## fimmwolf (2 November 2008)

since "all the good" has been scratched, i'll now put the moz on zipping :


----------



## agro (2 November 2008)

MOATIZE has good odds $41


----------



## son of baglimit (2 November 2008)

some of the imports will be using pace setters to set up a solid clip - and sometimes they nearly win. this year there is one who does have the credentials to go all the way.

no 22 - allesandro volta.

6th english derby
4th irish derby
6th juddmonte stakes (premier WFA race)

thats good enough for me....against this lot.


----------



## Ashsaege (2 November 2008)

well Mad Rush won't win the Melb Cup because D Oliver is the jockey.
Great jockey, but unfortunately has a habit of coming 2nd in the melb cup. I'd have Mad Rush in my trifecta.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (2 November 2008)

robert toms said:


> joeyjoejoe...I am not much into the horses these days but I did watch the Caulfield Cup...the one that impressed me was Barbaricus...drew the outside barrier and was five wide for a lot of the way...and finished a reasonable third...was not fading out too much.Easy to follow a grey in the field.
> Do you give it any chance...or was that a fluke never to be repeated!




no, like the horse but definately dont give it any chance over 3200 even with the light weight....it will be leading or there abouts up to the 600m and will be the first horse to put up the white flag at the top of the straight...espically with the solid euro pace


----------



## joeyjoejoe (3 November 2008)

heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF

have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on

No.1 ILLUMINATES

It will *Definately* come a place and pay at least $2.50 - $3 the place and around $10 for a win....if it dosent win it will come 2nd but i cant see anything beating it...

it will storm home down the outside with 2 strides to their 1


----------



## nick2fish (3 November 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> some of the imports will be using pace setters to set up a solid clip - and sometimes they nearly win. this year there is one who does have the credentials to go all the way.
> 
> no 22 - allesandro volta.
> 
> ...




Thats gonna be my Quinella with Ice Chariot & Septimus.


----------



## Aargh! (3 November 2008)

What time is the main race? Have to find out how early I have to get up in the morning on the other side of the world!


----------



## springhill (3 November 2008)

Septimus carrying a hell of a weight tho, only 2 horses have ever won carrying 58 kg +


----------



## agro (3 November 2008)

Aargh! said:


> What time is the main race? Have to find out how early I have to get up in the morning on the other side of the world!




2:00pm	(Queensland Time)
2:30pm	(South Australian Time)
1:30pm	(Northern Territory Time)

I AM EXCITEDDDDDD


----------



## Nyden (3 November 2008)

My amended tips (as to account for barriers, scratchings, conditions);

*PROFOUND BEAUTY *
*ZIPPING *
*BAUER *
MOATIZE
*MASTER OREILLY *
GALLOPIN 

Bold is where my bets are placed.

I have tiny bets on the other 2 just for fun. I only bet on Oreilly as my significant other thought the name jumped out at her  Let's hope she pulls her weight here!

 ... although, I do like Moatize a lot. Perhaps a close 4th :


----------



## tech/a (3 November 2008)

My Tri and Quad Boxed
1,3,7,8,12,18,23,24.


----------



## sammy84 (3 November 2008)

tech/a said:


> My Tri and Quad Boxed
> 1,3,7,8,12,18,23,24.




I'm similar to you tech;
1,5,7,8,16,18,23


----------



## bigt (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> another way to have fun and get trifecta pick 3 horses u think can run a place.. and if two of them come in u get trifecta if all 3 come in .. u get trifecta three times
> 
> just fill out three tickets
> 
> ...




Can someone explain the above..I'm a novice and dont get the syntax?? What does "F" mean etc?

I've filled out trifecta forms (got it 3 years ago) tho not sure of this format.

Cheers


----------



## ROE (4 November 2008)

someone should put a poll on the horses cos I don't know anything about horses and I go with the consensus.. I already bet 20% of my holding on Tabcorp between $6.00 - $7.00  .


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

bigt said:


> Can someone explain the above..I'm a novice and dont get the syntax?? What does "F" mean etc?
> 
> I've filled out trifecta forms (got it 3 years ago) tho not sure of this format.
> 
> Cheers




F means field.

Ticket is marked -
1st Place box - 1,2,3 or whatever number horses you want

2nd Place box - 1,2,3

3rd Place box - F

Then repeat on a different ticket
1,2,3 / F / 1,2,3
&
F / 1,2,3 / 1,2,3

Another thing to be aware of is betting like this is not really a cheap bet. A $20.00 outlay will only get you 15% of the dividend. You can of course spend less but will get less of the D/E payout.


----------



## ROE (4 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> My amended tips (as to account for barriers, scratchings, conditions);
> 
> *PROFOUND BEAUTY *
> *ZIPPING *
> ...





What is your trifecta tips? 
I already bet on the Chick Lindop to win for something different.
ok I get it I go for PROFOUND BEAUTY ZIPPING BAUER


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 November 2008)

Alessandro Volta

Its been set up as a wanderer without discipline but its going to win.

Good odds too.

gg


----------



## ROE (4 November 2008)

What is a each way bet?

I'm online and have $30 to do some blind bets 

so far I got MOATIZE  to win $10
trifecta based on nyden tips $5
got $15 to go  i want to know what is each way bet?


----------



## Nyden (4 November 2008)

ROE said:


> What is a each way bet?
> 
> I'm online and have $30 to do some blind bets
> 
> ...




Each way would be $5 on PLACE, and $5 on WIN - for example.

Well, my trifecta tips are essentially the same as what I already posted - I did intentionally post in an order 

 ... no faith in Septimus and Mad Rush for me, I'm guessing 6-7th for those 2.

Yes, I really do like Moatize, but I question as to whether or not it can pull in 1st.

I'm fairly confident in BAUER and PROFOUND BEAUTY - Might be a good each way bet there. I'm not going to use words like definitely, and 'sure thing' though. Such things seldom exist!


----------



## kirtdog (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF
> 
> have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on
> 
> No.1 ILLUMINATES




I got cash on it for a place.. better win!


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2008)

sammy84 said:


> I'm similar to you tech;
> 1,5,7,8,16,18,23




How much did it cost for a box tri that big?


----------



## Ashsaege (4 November 2008)

Ok here is my Boxed 4

Mad Rush
Moatize
Nom Du Jeu
Septimus

I also think Zipping could be in the finish.


----------



## sammy84 (4 November 2008)

moXJO said:


> How much did it cost for a box tri that big?




I only bet it to a certain value, so I only bet it to about $60. I think I get 40% of the winnings if I get it.


----------



## fimmwolf (4 November 2008)

I decided to take a boxed trifecta 

7  ZIPPING	 	
8  MAD RUSH 
10 VIEWED
18 PROFOUND BEAUTY
22 ALESSANDRO VOLTA


----------



## Nyden (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF
> 
> have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on
> 
> ...




Perhaps underlining it was overkill


----------



## Ashsaege (4 November 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> Ok here is my Boxed 4
> 
> Mad Rush
> Moatize
> ...




ended up boxing 6... zipping and profound Beauty


----------



## Ashsaege (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF
> 
> have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on
> 
> ...




yep!...


----------



## kirtdog (4 November 2008)

Illuminates sucked.


----------



## JimBob (4 November 2008)

I got my cash on Viewed, Mad Rush, Barbaricus, Ice Chariot for the Win/Place.
Mystery Trifectas on Nom Du Jeu, Alessandro Volta, Moatize; Septimus,Viewed,Barbaricus; and Nom Du Jeu, Gallopin, Moatize.  

Hope to win something out of that.


----------



## bigt (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF
> 
> have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on
> 
> ...




You owe me $10...;-)


----------



## baja (4 November 2008)

anyone know what the official status of the track is? Heavy, soft 
etc?


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

I have a dumb question. What time is the race?


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> I have a dumb question. What time is the race?




3 right when I have to get my son from school


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2008)

Cheers Bud.


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

baja said:


> anyone know what the official status of the track is? Heavy, soft
> etc?




Good, I think


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

bigt said:


> You owe me $10...;-)




lol, I also had money on this

But I did pick up the Trifecta on a box and also got race 5 as well so I have got my money back for the day already.

My Melb cup bets

5. Nom Du Jeu - W/P
22. Alssandro Volta - W/P - Only $10 each way - Upset
1. Septimus - W/P

F/1,5,8/1,5,8 - 1,5,8/F/1,5,8 - 1,5,8/1,5,8/F - Trifecta

See how we go. Good luck all


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

Here's Mine  

Gallopin - long shot  - W/P

Norm Du Jue - W/P

Profound Beauty - W/P


good luck


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

For those interested (not many I'm sure

Some bets on Race 8

6. Mission Critical - W/P

Box trifecta - 2,6,8,11,15


----------



## Nyden (4 November 2008)

Yipee! Go Bauer  So close on the WIN bet as well though (what was it, an inch?!), would have cleaned up there. At least the PLA covered all the bets, as well as some winnings! 

Oreilly was close to 3rd as well, darn :


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> Yipee! Go Bauer  So close on the WIN bet as well though (what was it, an inch?!), would have cleaned up there. At least the PLA covered all the bets, as well as some winnings!
> 
> Oreilly was close to 3rd as well, darn :




imagine the money people would have lost


----------



## Nyden (4 November 2008)

agro said:


> imagine the money people would have lost




What do you mean? Viewed paid much more!

 ... so much for Mad Rush & Septimus, can't be bothered looking for the eye-roll smiley


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 November 2008)

Another Bauer backer here. Pity I didn't know it's colours as I join the sweepstake last minute. Don't know whether to be happy or sad.


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> What do you mean? Viewed paid much more!
> 
> ... so much for Mad Rush & Septimus, can't be bothered looking for the eye-roll smiley




The bookies will be happy - especially Waterhouse


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 November 2008)

agro said:


> imagine the money people would have lost




Its only money mate.

gg


----------



## Ashsaege (4 November 2008)

jeez Bart is getting Greedy! 12 melb cups now. That's ridiculous!


----------



## Nyden (4 November 2008)

Most importantly, I get to keep my record  Not one year have I suffered a loss in the cup ... think that's 7 or 8 now 

 ... wow, just realised my other horses were 4th, 5th, 6th


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

Nyden said:


> What do you mean? Viewed paid much more!
> 
> ... so much for Mad Rush & Septimus, can't be bothered looking for the eye-roll smiley




someone put $1 m i think on profound beauty!!

all the favs who were heavily backed didnt get a place!!


too bad Nyden u had to change your tips! i may have went with Bauer ergh


----------



## bigt (4 November 2008)

bigt said:


> You owe me $10...;-)




You're forgiven, pulled Viewed in the office sweeps, now Melbourne Cup neutral.


----------



## nomore4s (4 November 2008)

nomore4s said:


> For those interested (not many I'm sure
> 
> Some bets on Race 8
> 
> ...




Yessss, come in 3rd - paying $8.90

Just missed the trifecta too - 5 - 2 -6


----------



## nunthewiser (4 November 2008)

I,m tipping "viewed " to win it


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2008)

my son(6) picked the winner only had $5 on a win.He liked the name bart cummings. My trifecta's were all duds


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

moXJO said:


> my son(6) picked the winner only had $5 on a win.He liked the name bart cummings. My trifecta's were all duds




is that $200 going into his bank account now or urs


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> I,m tipping "viewed " to win it




Na mad rush is a sure thing


----------



## agro (4 November 2008)

moXJO said:


> Na mad rush is a sure thing




lol, some people can't take jokes can they lol


----------



## Fitzroy (4 November 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> heres a little extra for all my friends @ ASF
> 
> have something each way on Flemington Race 4 @ 12:30pm on
> 
> ...




Thanks for the Tip JJJ!

Novice punter looking for tips on the Cup last night.  Was doing a first 4 selection for a laugh, bigger payouts!, and saw this tip as well so thought why not.

My Flexi first 4 for Race 4;

1st 1 & 6.
2nd 1, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12
3rd 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 15
4th 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 15

$10 paid for a 4.67% return.

Result 6, 12, 5, 8 paying $12,115.20. (So 4.67% of the full dividend = a nice little earner!)

Thanks again JJJ without this 'tip' I would not have bothered with this race.
Shame about my Cup first 4, a complete washout


----------



## joeyjoejoe (5 November 2008)

bigt said:


> You owe me $10...;-)




lol well for all those who backed illuminates.... i lost 250 each way which was my 2nd biggest bet of the day....

well do yourself a favour if u see the horse in the paper ....any saturdays back it.. you get any money you lost today.....

as for the cup.. total wipeout. i boxed 12 horses still didnt get it.... cant win em all'

illuminates jockey should have taken it to the extreme outside...the choice to ride it with horses on its outside was f**ked and cost it any chance of a win. if you seen it race in sydney and in particular it wins.. it always comes down the outside.....if u have a look at the final 400m sections youll see it ran a very fast time...... dont give up on that one... it has won me alot of money in the past, im still way in front on it.


----------



## robert toms (5 November 2008)

Joeyjoejoe...I will say one thing...You were right on the money with your comments about Barbaricus....it died well before the line!


----------



## moXJO (5 November 2008)

agro said:


> is that $200 going into his bank account now or urs




Are you saying I should apply Daddy tax 
Half into his savings. The other half on PS3 game to help save our economy through splurging.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (15 November 2008)

Hi all,
you might remember me from Melbourne Cup day.


ILLUMINATES is racing today 5.30PM in MELBOURNE

RACE 9 NUMBER 1..... its over (1500m) today....

its going to be between 8 and 10/1

you watch it rattle home over this longer distance!!

great each way bet!! those who bet it on melb cup day.. get aboard today for a nice recovery!

cheers!!


----------

